# List Fun - Top P4P Punchers, Top Chins, Top 15 ATGs



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

I'll be periodically posting lists of random shit to do with boxing. I usually concoct these during my morning jogs, yeah, I'm weird.

*P4P Punchers:*


Julian Jackson
George Foreman
Thomas Hearns
Naseem Hamed
Archie Moore
Ray Robinson
Joe Louis
Jimmy Wilde
Bob Fitzsimmons
Stanley Ketchel
Sandy Saddler
Bob Foster
******** Langford
Rockabye Olivares
Alexis Arguello
Earnie they said so Shavers
Mike Tyson
Wilfredo Gomez
Gerald McLellan
Rocky Marciano
*___

Best Chins:*


Marvin Hagler
George Chuvalo
Jake Lamotta
Harry Greb
Marion Wilson
Kid Gavilan
James Toney
Oliver McCall
JC Chavez Sr.
Wayne McCollough
Honourables: Juan Laporte, Gene Fullmer, Eder Jofre, V. Klitschko, Carmen Basilio, Ray Robinson, Hank Armstrong, Maxie Rosenbloom, BHops, Oscar Delahoya, Johnny Tapia, Mike Tyson, Muhammad Ali, Shane Mosley, Glen Johnson, Mickey Walker, Evander Holyfield, Erik Morales, Gerry Penalosa, Ray Mercer, Tex Cobb
*___

Top Wins of the 20th Century:*


Ray Leonard over Marvin Hagler
Muhammad Ali over Big George
Roboito Duran vs Ray Leonard 1
Henry Armstrong over Barney Ross (126 lb champ beating the welterweight champ to unify 2 weights)
Harry Greb over Gene Tunney
Cassius Clay over Sonny Liston
Buster Douglas over Mike Tyson
Joe Louis over Max Schmeling
Joe Frazier over Muhammad Ali
Jake Lamotta over Ray Robinson
Honourables:
Saddler over Pep, George Foreman over Michael Moorer, Carmen Basilio over Ray Robinson, JC Chavez over Meldrick Taylor, Ray Leonard over Thomas Hearns, Ray Robinson over Gene Fullmer (best KO in history IMO), Fritzie Zivic over Henry Armstrong, Salvador Sanchez over Wilfredo Gomez, Ezzard Charles over Archie Moore, Jimmy McLarnin over Barney Ross, Sam Langford over Joe Gans, George Foreman over Joe Frazier
*____
Top 15 ATG Boxers Accomplishments/Resume*


Sugar Ray Robinson
Henry Armstrong
Sam Langford
Harry Greb
Ezzard Charles
Muhammad Ali
Roberto Duran
Benny Leonard
Joe Louis
Floyd Mayweather
Willie Pep
Joe Gans
Archie Moore
Mickey Walker
Barney Ross
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Top 50 since the GOAT SRR

Muhammad Ali
Roberto Duran
Sugar Ray Leonard
Pernell Whitaker
Roy Jones, Jr.
Floyd Mayweather jr
Manny Pacquiao
Carlos Monzon
Eder Jofre
Julio Cesar Chavez, Sr.
Marvin Hagler
Thomas Hearns
Emile Griffith
Jose Napoles
Alexis Arguello
Michael Spinks
Bernard Hopkins
Carlos Ortiz
Ruben Olivares
Evander Holyfield
Fighting Harada
Salvador Sanchez
Wilfredo Gomez
Vicente Saldivar
Dick Tiger
Mike McCallum
LMR
Oscar Dela Hoya
Azumah Nelson
Larry Holmes
Juan Manuel Marquez
Erik Morales
Marco Antonio Barrera
Bob Foster
Wilfred Benitez
James Toney
George Foreman
Lennox Lewis
Joe Calzaghe
Eusebio Pedroza
Shane Mosley
Antonio Cervantes
Felix Trinidad
Ricardo Lopez
Jeff Fenech
Mike Tyson
Ernesto Marcel
Aaron Pryor
Carl Froch
Kostya Tszyu


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Also, i'm off of the Shavers hype despite the War stories.


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

Prince Naz above Chacon in top punchers?


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Bobby? Definitely.


----------



## Matty lll (Jul 29, 2012)

turbotime said:


> Also, i'm off of the Shavers hype despite the War stories.


I just came to post Shavers :lol:


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

:lol: He got an honourable though!


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

turbotime said:


> Bobby? Definitely.


You are a scoundrel.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

The Batkilt said:


> You are a scoundrel.


:lol: I'd gladly give him an honourable though. I watched the last few rounds Bazooka/Chacon the other day what a war.


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

I'll chime in later on. :good


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

No complaints. Nice seeing Hamed get the love.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Man I need a better gif of this.


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

turbotime said:


> :lol: I'd gladly give him an honourable though. I watched the last few rounds Bazooka/Chacon the other day what a war.


I can live with Chacon being given an honourable mention.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

orriray59 said:


> I'll chime in later on. :good


Wake up pussy :lol:


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

turbotime said:


> Wake up pussy :lol:


It's not that man, I need time to think this shit over.


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Alfonzo Zamora deserves a shout, and although he wasn't as revered a puncher as some of the others on this list, Antonio Avelar was a murderous puncher. Watch his mini-war against Kim in which Avelar destroys his opponent in two brutal rounds.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Zamora is an absolute mention. Moreso than some guys in the honourables.


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Obliterating Eusebio Pedroza in the manner he did is no joke.


----------



## p.townend (May 17, 2013)

On the list Jackson and Naz are the most devastating one punch finishers Ive actually watched live on TV. Hearns was good at it too but in his prime all I saw was the delayed time viewing.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Trinidad? He really fucked things.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

p.townend said:


> On the list Jackson and Naz are the most devastating one punch finishers Ive actually watched live on TV. Hearns was good at it too but in his prime all I saw was the delayed time viewing.


Yeah it really has a different affect.


----------



## Yiddle (Jul 10, 2012)

honourable mention for lew jenkins


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Good man, Butt. Was gonna list Jenkins. Really, he was ALL power in a ridiculously tough division.


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Is this thread about the most powerful or the straight up _best_ punchers?


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Fitzsimmons and Wilde should be 1 and 2 :deal


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

@turbotime I wasn't seriously suggesting Chacon over your top picks btw. First rule of negotiation was to demand a top 5 when I wanted an honourable mention.

Ron Lyle might be worth a mention of some sort too. By all accounts he hit fucking hard. Maybe not as hard as Liston, Foreman or Shavers but still.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

@Big O

Guys you fight in your weight that you don't wanna get hit by.


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Sam Langford? His KO% looks dodgy but that's because of the amount of losses; in reality he was a terrific puncher.

Joe Choynski?


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Had Langford, ejected him for Ketchel on consistency :think


----------



## Yiddle (Jul 10, 2012)

orriray59 said:


> Is this thread about the most powerful or the straight up _best_ punchers?


you should make a list of the top ten of each that would be interesting and might generate a good discussion


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Yiddle said:


> you should make a list of the top ten of each that would be interesting and might generate a good discussion


If I compile a list I'll just post it in here. :good Might take me a while though. Whenever I say I'm going to do something it basically never happens.


----------



## Yiddle (Jul 10, 2012)

if a ring death had not of effected ezzard Charles would he of appeared on the list


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Yeah, the most well-rounded hitters is much harder to compile. It might look like your combo thread.


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Danny Lopez. Bob Foster.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

I completely forgot Saddler. my cuntyness ensues.


----------



## Yiddle (Jul 10, 2012)

orriray59 said:


> If I compile a list I'll just post it in here. :good Might take me a while though. Whenever I say I'm going to do something it basically never happens.


good things are worth waiting for :good


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

turbotime said:


> I completely forgot Saddler. my cuntyness ensues.


Saddler, definitely. :deal He's a fucking animal! A rangy beast.



Yiddle said:


> good things are worth waiting for :good


Thanks mate. :thumbsup


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Saddler over Ketchel or Langford?


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

orriray59 said:


> Sam Langford? His KO% looks dodgy but that's because of the amount of losses; in reality he was a terrific puncher.
> 
> Joe Choynski?


Was it not Choynski that taught Jack Johnson how to get power into his punches? I think this was while they were in jail after being arrested for boxing each other.


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

turbotime said:


> Saddler over Ketchel or Langford?


I'm not _too_ sure, actually. Both Ketchel and Langford have insane P4P credentials concerning their individual punching prowess.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

orriray59 said:


> I'm not _too_ sure, actually. Both Ketchel and Langford have insane P4P credentials concerning their individual punching prowess.


agree but me leaving him out and nuthugging Williams is a bannable offense as far as honourables.


----------



## Yiddle (Jul 10, 2012)

wilfredo gomez

and khaosai galaxy some may question the standard of his world title opponents but his ko power was there to see


sorry flea


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Yiddle said:


> wilfredo gomez
> 
> and khaosai galaxy some may question the standard of his world title opponents but his ko power was there to see
> 
> sorry flea


Yeah Gomez hit so damned hard. How did Pintor not quit.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Gomez deserves it over Williams too.

The next tier would be 

Foster, Langford, Shavers, Marciano, Arguello, Saddler, Olivares, Gomez, Williams, Galaxy


----------



## Yiddle (Jul 10, 2012)

I see the word tier :yikes


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

I know :lol: in order


Saddler
Foster
Langford
Olivares
Arguello
Shavers
Marciano 
Gomez
Galaxy
Williams


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Let's do a top 100.

I kid.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

:lol: Pooling/tiering is so much easier.


----------



## Yiddle (Jul 10, 2012)

zarate
max baer
joe frazier
mcclellen
duran
hagler
graziano
charley white
hal hashino (might be worth a mention)
Charles ledoux


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

:lol: Butt please tell me thats the next tier, and where is Jenkins and Jones Jr. !


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

I actually missed Tyson at one point :lol: Hard list.


----------



## Yiddle (Jul 10, 2012)

turbotime said:


> :lol: Butt please tell me thats the next tier, and where is Jenkins and Jones Jr. !


No just suggestion's your list your tier's to organise

Goodnight


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Yiddle said:


> No just suggestion's your list your tier's to organise
> 
> Goodnight


Night brother.


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

1.Curtis Sheppard
2.Curtis Sheppard
Curtis Sheppard


----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

Yiddle said:


> mcclellen


That is the name that stood out to me as missing. G-Man absolutely belongs in a punchers top 20.


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

Strike said:


> That is the name that stood out to me as missing. G-Man absolutely belongs in a punchers top 20.


:deal


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Who should exit then?


----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

turbotime said:


> Who should exit then?


Several guys could. RJJ...yeah he hit fucking hard at middleweight, but G-Man hard? No. Joe Louis...great great finisher, very good power, but p4P a more brutal puncher than G-Man? Nah. Especially when you consider the gloves he was wearing and the fact that you could pretty much stand over a downed opponent and attack him almost as soon as he was on two feet. Imagine McClellan hitting someone with those little gloves.:ibutt


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Over Louis!? No.



Strike said:


> Several guys could. RJJ...yeah he hit fucking hard at middleweight, but G-Man hard? No. Joe Louis...great great finisher, very good power, but p4P a more brutal puncher than G-Man? Nah. Especially when you consider the gloves he was wearing and the fact that you could pretty much stand over a downed opponent and attack him almost as soon as he was on two feet. Imagine McClellan hitting someone with those little gloves.:ibutt


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

I will put him in over Jones just for you Strikey


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Oscar :deal


----------



## Yiddle (Jul 10, 2012)

turbotime said:


> Oscar :deal


Really


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

No :lol:


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

McLellan looks weird there I'm sorry!


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Yay 5 stars :happy


----------



## Yiddle (Jul 10, 2012)

turbotime said:


> Yay 5 stars :happy


Deleted post


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Strike said:


> Several guys could. RJJ...yeah he hit fucking hard at middleweight, but G-Man hard? No. Joe Louis...great great finisher, very good power, but p4P a more brutal puncher than G-Man? Nah. Especially when you consider the gloves he was wearing and the fact that you could pretty much stand over a downed opponent and attack him almost as soon as he was on two feet. Imagine McClellan hitting someone with those little gloves.:ibutt


Louis is clearly the better puncher of the two, having tested his power against a far higher level of opposition. McClellan was a ridiculously hard puncher but against the best guy he fought (I know, I know, Gerald was fucked for plenty of the fight due to brain injury) in Benn he couldn't keep him on the canvas despite landing a bunch of clean, hard blows in sequence. A Louis-esque puncher would have kept him on the ground. Far cleaner punching, sharper, more accurate. Just the superior guy.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

orriray59 said:


> Louis is clearly the better puncher of the two, having tested his power against a far higher level of opposition. McClellan was a ridiculously hard puncher but against the best guy he fought (I know, I know, Gerald was fucked for plenty of the fight due to brain injury) in Benn he couldn't keep him on the canvas despite landing a bunch of clean, hard blows in sequence. A Louis-esque puncher would have kept him on the ground. Far cleaner punching, sharper, more accurate. Just the superior guy.


Mhm.


----------



## DKD (May 23, 2013)

How about Chavez? Over 80 KOs in over 100 wins. Maybe not the devastating one punch of a guy like Jackson, but Chavez was surely a very hard puncher and a great finisher.

They say Bruno was one of the hardest punchers, comparable to Shavers, Tyson, Foreman etc. I seem to remember most of Bruno's wins coming by stoppage, though, rather than KO. Nonetheless he was surely a fearsome puncher if he could land.


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

DKD said:


> How about Chavez? Over 80 KOs in over 100 wins. Maybe not the devastating one punch of a guy like Jackson, but Chavez was surely a very hard puncher and a great finisher.
> 
> They say Bruno was one of the hardest punchers, comparable to Shavers, Tyson, Foreman etc. I seem to remember most of Bruno's wins coming by stoppage, though, rather than KO. Nonetheless he was surely a fearsome puncher if he could land.


Chavez was an awesome all-round puncher, yeah. Not as devastating however as the men frequently being mentioned. He possessed more of a thudding, grinding power.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

orriray59 said:


> Chavez was an awesome all-round puncher, yeah. Not as devastating however as the men frequently being mentioned. He possessed more of a thudding, grinding power.


Yeah Chavez carried his power up well too. Unlike a lot of big punchers he had a granite chin.


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

turbotime said:


> Yeah Chavez carried his power up well too. Unlike a lot of big punchers he had a granite chin.


Indeed. Should Avelar deserve a mention? He hit like a motherfucker. If I haven't mentioned him already that is.


----------



## Bladerunner (Oct 22, 2012)

Solid list.

heres some guys that deserve a mention:
Danny Lopez
Carlos Zarate
Rocky Graziano
Alfonso Zamora
Pipino Cuevas
Eugene Hart
Terry McGovern
Jack Dempsey
Florentino Fernandez
Rubin Carter
Eduardo Lausse
Ricardo Moreno
Antonio Esparragoza
David Tua
Edwin Rosario


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

orriray59 said:


> Indeed. Should Avelar deserve a mention? He hit like a motherfucker. If I haven't mentioned him already that is.


Definitely



Bladerunner said:


> Solid list.
> 
> heres some guys that deserve a mention:
> Danny Lopez
> ...


Man I wish we had some more McGovern footage. :verysad

Graziano dropped Robinson :yep


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2013)

1.Wilder
2.Matthysse
3.Berto


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Matthysse will be on this list before he's done.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Matthysse is scary.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Great list. Great to see Hamed up there, the guy who Steward called P4P hardest puncher he ever trained.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

turbotime said:


> Matthysse is scary.


RIP Danny


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Matthysse will be on this list before he's done.


I agree. He says he's all about the punching power now after the decisions against him (Alexander, Judah).


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> RIP Danny


Sucks to be Danny he basically has to take the fight :lol: At least Kid Chocolate can hide.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Yeah, no.


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2013)

Thing about the Matthysse/Garcia fight that im most excited about is Danny seems to have a good chin so Matthysse is gonna have to bust him up a bit before he stops him, its gonna be brutal


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

@turbo.
I really think you need to give some more serious consideration in regards to David Tua.
Tua was a monstrous puncher and to have Shavers so high up there along with Foreman but not Tua (IMO) is wrong.
David Tua got the sort of power which really send you to sleep and hurt you badly. In fact I will say he got more one punch KO Power than either Foreman or Shavers.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Also for a certain period of time Ruddock and Briggs got shockingly scary p4p power. The issue with Shannon Briggs is that his power clearly decreased after the Lewis fight. He was effectively shot after Lewis.. but leading up to that fight Briggs had the most brutal KO streak of the 90's alongside Tua.

Now before people bring in 'opposition' we are only talking about power right? So it's just raw power not how you can bring that power into play against elite opposition?

Because Shavers never knocked out any elite fighters either.

All I got to say is that I know people tend to shy away from heavyweights in regards to p4p stuff but the kind of knock outs Ruddock/Tua/Briggs had during stretches of their careers was clearly on par with Mccellan in terms of sheer brutality and devastation.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

delete!


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

turbotime said:


> delete!


THINK ABOUT TUA. I'M SERIOUS.
Forget Briggs/Ruddock that is pushing it I know.. but Tua is worthy of consideration...


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Also what you think of Chuevas.? Pipino


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> THINK ABOUT TUA. I'M SERIOUS.
> Forget Briggs/Ruddock that is pushing it I know.. but Tua is worthy of consideration...


I he definitely does. Not sure who I would take out though.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

turbotime said:


> I he definitely does. Not sure who I would take out though.


I love you.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Hands of Iron said:


> His - and his daddy's - silence has been absolutely deafening. On everything I love, Matthysse is going to wreck this guy.


And I love you too.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> Also what you think of Chuevas.? Pipino


Cuevas had great power too. Should have fought a wider range of fighter though.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

As far as LM vs Garica goes, Garcia is a hooker, who is out hooked in this fight. It's a no brainer, and a painful one for Garcia, who's father will cry. I'll give odds of 2/1 on that.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

SJS20 said:


> I love you.


SJ!! I love you arty


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

SJS20 said:


> And I love you too.


:blurp

Got your PM from ESB, bro. I've already been registered here for awhile. :happy


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Great Thread.. didn't even read the best chins ............ Good to see that you got Mccall up there. I never even seen him seriously hurt.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

I'd like to chuck Oscar into the best chin conversation.

For a guy who looked like that (No ****) he took shots from some real punchers, and then we can include his dehydrated corpse taking 8 rounds of abuse from Pac without going down.


----------



## CamelCase (May 21, 2013)

SJS20 said:


> For a guy who looked like that (No ****) he took shots from some real punchers, and then we can include his dehydrated corpse taking 8 rounds of abuse from Pac without going down.


The ropes kept him up at moments during the Pacquiao fight. But you're right he had a great chin for a bloke that wears skirts and stockings.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

SJS20 said:


> I'd like to chuck Oscar into the best chin conversation.
> 
> For a guy who looked like that (No ****) he took shots from some real punchers, and then we can include his dehydrated corpse taking 8 rounds of abuse from Pac without going down.


He was iron :happy


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

.


----------



## He so: "I am a C'ler" (May 30, 2013)

Top Punchers

GGG
Wlad
Abdusalamov

Top Chins

Wach (every list without his name in it is a joke)
Bradley
McCall
Guinn
Johnson


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

He so: "I am a C'ler" said:


> Top Punchers
> 
> GGG
> Wlad
> ...


Bradley's been dropped about 5/6 times in 30 fights.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Updated - Wins.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

This is a quote regarding Olivier Mccall towards the end of 2006

*IF McCall keeps fighting, he will eventually be knocked down, and stopped. No chin can cheat Father Time. At the rate he's going, he will be knocked out. Dude's like 40.*

15 Fights and countless flush punches to the face later.. Mccall is still unbreakable and undentable. I wanna see Wlad vs Shot Mccall back in 2005. I wanna see how the Wlad who fought Sam Peter would have done against the 05 Version of Mccall.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> This is a quote regarding Olivier Mccall towards the end of 2006
> 
> *IF McCall keeps fighting, he will eventually be knocked down, and stopped. No chin can cheat Father Time. At the rate he's going, he will be knocked out. Dude's like 40.*
> Seriously McCall has an iron chin. Read up about his sparring with Tyson, great stories in there.
> ...


Read some of his Tyson sparring stories. One time when Mike was at his peak, he was the only one not booted out of camp.


----------



## Stick and Move (Jun 6, 2013)

Top Punchers
Sonny Liston: The mans jab alone was powerful enough to knock out an opponents teeth. Chuck Wepner fought a past prime Liston and said that every single time Liston hit him it felt like something broke.

Roberto Duran: At lightweight he walked through top fighters as if they were nothing, his power diminished slightly as he went up through the weights but he still managed to knock down Iran Barkley at the age of 37. Any lightweight who can do that has to have serious power.

Sam Langford: He started off at featherweight and ended up knocking out fully fledged heavyweights. He may well be the hardest puncher of all time, it was said he hit so hard he could take you whenever he chose with either hand. Many who lasted the distance with him only did so because Sam agreed to Carry them.

Top Chins
Rocky Marciano: The man had more endurance and toughness than anyone and could no doubt take a good shot. Knocked down for quick counts twice in his career, coming back for knockout wins.

Carlos Monzon: Like Hagler, was a great champion known as a boxer/puncher with an iron chin. Endured tough shots from Bennie Briscoe, Rodrigo Valdez, and Nino Benvenuti.

Tommy Farr: The Welsh fighter had a long career fighting the best particularly Joe Louis. Well known for his toughness and ability to take the best punches.

Salvador Sanchez. Another great champ who was taken from us much too soon. He took the best that Azumah Nelson, Danny "Little Red" Lopez, and Wilfrdo Gomez could hit him with and came roaring back to win.


----------



## Libertarian (Jun 2, 2012)

Didn't McCall spar 1000 rounds with Tyson?

During the 2nd Lewis fight when he was in and out of his teary spells Lewis landed a flush combo of about five punches with a massive uppercut in there and midway through McCall just smiled as if to say ''is that all you've got, you big fucking girl'', when most opponents would have literally been beheaded.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Dinamita said:


> Didn't McCall spar 1000 rounds with Tyson?
> 
> During the 2nd Lewis fight when he was in and out of his teary spells Lewis landed a flush combo of about five punches with a massive uppercut in there and midway through McCall just smiled as if to say ''is that all you've got, you big fucking girl'', when most opponents would have literally been beheaded.


He was literally crazy :lol:


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Updated*


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Give it 3 years and Gennady Golovkin will be on this list. 
Also, Zarate deserves it. Highest KO percentage in boxing history I think.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

This is a great list.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

I would definitely have put Langford in the top 20 punchers. Juan LaPorte in chins probably too. Good lists though all round.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> This is a great list.


And i now have Ross over SRL :deal


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> And i now have Ross over SRL :deal


:lol:

and this will forever remain the hardest decision for me to make, ever.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> :lol:
> 
> and this will forever remain the hardest decision for me to make, ever.


It's tough...I just think his resume is too deep. Plus he beat higher ranked ATGs than Leonard did.......it's close but I'm ok with Ray at 16 :deal


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> It's tough...I just think his resume is too deep. Plus he beat higher ranked ATGs than Leonard did.......it's close but I'm ok with Ray at 16 :deal


I fully agree with that, but the thing is...we're talking vs Hagler, vs Hearns, vs Duran, vs Benitez + the fact that SRL is second best ever H2H. 
Benitez is just as impressive, probably even more, than Mayweather. Although not as great. So we're seeing him beat a range of different styles coming from guys who are the best at what they do. 
No one outboxes Tommy Hearns, a rangey, skillful KO artist. 
Hagler was one, if not the best MW's ever. I've never seen inside fighting like his. Lomachenko will compete though lol
Duran was a complete H2H monster. His different style is completely different to someone like Benitez for example. No one does 'No Mas' to Duran. 
Ray Leonard had an answer for all of these guys. 
I completely get that Ray didn't have anything of great note apart from these guys. Whereas Ross' resume was stacked. 
The reasons why Hagler and Hearns were not rated higher than they are is because they lost to Leonard and his loss to Barkley (Hearns), Hagler not in a good era.

But then again, McLarninx2, Canzonerix2, Fuller. That shit is crazy.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

why would Leonard vs Hagler be on there when IMO Hagler won, and when Hagler was clearly past his prime


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> why would Leonard vs Hagler be on there when IMO Hagler won, and when Hagler was clearly past his prime


Leonard was past it, more so IMO. 
Leonard had coke problems, hadn't fought for years. Both were fucked, I get it. 
It's an even fight and anyone who says either of them won, is correct.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Leonard won :deal


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

turbotime said:


> I'll be periodically posting lists of random shit to do with boxing. I usually concoct these during my morning jogs, yeah, I'm weird.
> 
> *P4P Punchers:*
> 
> ...


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Vic said:


>


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Leonard was past it, more so IMO.
> Leonard had coke problems, hadn't fought for years. Both were fucked, I get it.
> It's an even fight and anyone who says either of them won, is correct.


IMO he was at his slowest that we have ever seen him on film. and the mugabi fight proves it. plus his punching accuracy was at it's worst.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> IMO he was at his slowest that we have ever seen him on film. and the mugabi fight proves it. plus his punching accuracy was at it's worst.


I completely agree.


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> I fully agree with that, but the thing is...we're talking vs Hagler, vs Hearns, vs Duran, vs Benitez + the fact that SRL is second best ever H2H.
> Benitez is just as impressive, probably even more, than Mayweather. Although not as great. So we're seeing him beat a range of different styles coming from guys who are the best at what they do.
> No one outboxes Tommy Hearns, a rangey, skillful KO artist.
> Hagler was one, if not the best MW's ever. I've never seen inside fighting like his. Lomachenko will compete though lol
> ...


Leonard still beat just about everybody around at the weight outside of Hearns, Benitez and Duran. Guys like Price, Ranzany, Green, Shields, Chiaverini, Bonds, Finch, etc. We're all _solid_ contenders and fighters. Kalule win was also brilliant, considering Ray was moving up to face an undefeated champion. Doesn't get praised enough IMO.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

SRL is a boss.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

What Leonard did in such a short career is fucking incredible.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

I would like to hear main arguments why Ross is considered a place above Leonard. I'm banned from ESB during the mass exodus so I can't see any.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

@Flea Man and big unit killed it in @McGrain 's resume thread in the history section. Can't be arsed to look through it though. Convinced me And I'm a stubborn bastard.


----------



## IamInuit (Jul 16, 2013)

Punchers.

Wilde
Langford
Jackson
Tyson
Fitzy
Baer
Zarate
Louis
Olivares
Satterfield
Moore
Armstrong
*Matthysse*
Ketchel
Chaney
Ledoux
Saddler
Stribling
Gomez
Otto


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

IamInuit said:


> Punchers.
> 
> Wilde
> Langford
> ...


:amir


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

IamInuit said:


> Punchers.
> Zarate
> Olivares


Zamora hit at least as hard as Olivares and Zarate.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Lester1583 said:


> Zamora hit at least as hard as Olivares and Zarate.


I love watching Zamora fight.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Been watching some Julian Jackson fights recently and I gotta say, except for Joe Louis, I don't think anyone should be rated above him. Not only in terms of P4P power, also speed, technique, timing and accuracy. His punching was just impeccable.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> IMO he was at his slowest that we have ever seen him on film. and the mugabi fight proves it. plus his punching accuracy was at it's worst.


If this is Hagler we're talking about you're spot on. Styles wise the only people Hagler could beat by this time was come forward bangers, he had depleted in about every catergory bar his diamond chin. His movement which was once the best on any Middle I had seen was reduced to being stationary standing right in front of his man, speed and punching accuracy was shot. Hagler had no sharpness at all he had to wear guys down with thudding shots instead of picking them apart with beautiful combinations. Also I think he was nervous which is strange to think about Hagler but he looked very tense from the opening bell until about the 3rd when he started turning on. There was also none of the classic meaness Hagler sported.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

MadcapMaxie said:


> Been watching some Julian Jackson fights recently and I gotta say, except for Joe Louis, I don't think anyone should be rated above him. Not only in terms of P4P power, also speed, technique, timing and accuracy. His punching was just impeccable.












He was even out of position :err


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

turbotime said:


> He was even out of position :err


Fuck me. I said back on ESB when Jackson hit people it was as if they had been struck by lightning. They freeze and slump to the canvas. Completely poleaxed. It's just otherworldy. Also the sound he made when he connect...sickening.


----------



## MGS (Jun 14, 2013)

turbotime said:


> *Best Chins:*
> 
> 1. Marvin Hagler
> 2. George Chuvalo
> ...


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

MGS said:


>


----------



## MGS (Jun 14, 2013)

turbotime said:


>


no disrespect to Cooper


----------



## Stone Rose (Jul 15, 2013)

The guy on my avi deserves at least an honourable in the punchers section.


----------



## MGS (Jun 14, 2013)

good lists though :cheers

IMO Gomez should be way higher on the punchers list though. He knocked out higher level fighters than a lot of the guys ranked above him


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

I got this somewhere I forgot who made it but it gives you an idea why the guy in my avi is considered the GOAT.

07/41: Sammy Angott (#1 LW) @ 135
10/41: Fritzie Zivic (#3 WW)
01/42: Fritzie Zivic (#3 WW)
03/42: Norman Rubio (#10 WW)
07/42: Sammy Angott (LW Champ) @ 147
08/42: Tony Mutisi (#9 WW)
10/42: Jake LaMotta (#6 MW)
10/42: Izzy Jannazzo (#8 WW)
12/42: Izzy Jannazzo (#8 WW)
02/43: Jake LaMotta (#2 MW)
02/43: Jackie Wilson (#3 WW)
02/43: Jake LaMotta (#2 MW)
08/43: Henry Armstrong (#1 WW 1944)
10/44: Izzy Jannazaro (#8 WW)
09/45: Jake LaMotta (#2 MW)
03/46: Sammy Angott (#8 WW)
12/46: Tommy Bell (World WW Championship)
05/47: Georgie Abrams (#5 MW)
06/47: Jimmy Doyle (#7 WW)
06/48: Bernard Docusen (#3 WW)
09/48: Kid Gavilan (#1 WW) @ 150+
07/49: Kid Gavilan (#1 WW)
08/49: Steve Belloise (#2 MW)
04/50: Ray Barnes (#7 MW)
06/50: Robert Villemain (#3 MW)
08/50: Charley Fusari (#3 WW)
02/51: Jake LaMotta (World MW Champion)
07/51: Randy Turpin (#1 MW)
09/51: Randy Turpin (World MW Champion) 
03/52: Carl Olson (#2 MW) 
04/52: Rocky Graziano (#10 MW) 
06/52: Joey Maxim (World LHW Champion)
07/55: Ralph Castellani (#2 MW)
12/55: Carl Olson (World MW Champion)
05/56: Carl Olson (#1 MW)
01/57: Gene Fullmer (#1 MW)
05/57: Gene Fullmer (World MW Champion)
09/57: Carmen Basilio 
03/58: Carmen Basilio (World MW Champion)


----------



## GrizzyBeard (May 21, 2013)

Carl Froch should be an honourable in the chin category.

That man is 90% chin.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Also someone did a similiar thing for mah man Ezzard Charles. One of the most underrated fighters ever. 

Top 10 Contenders:
Marty Simmons
Anton Christoforidis
Booker Beckwith
Jose Basora
Mose Brown
Billy Smith (x2)
Erv Sarlin (x2)
Fitzie Fitzpatrick (x2)
Sam Baroudi
Elmer Ray
Joe Baksi
Gus Lesnevich
Steve Mamakos
Pat Valentino
Freddie Beshore
Nick Barone
Lee Oma
Rex Layne (x2)
Joe Kahut
Cesar Brion
Tommy Harrison
Bob Satterfield
Coley Wallace
Charley Norkus
John Holman

HOF Fighters Beaten:
Charley Burley (x2)
Joey Maxim (x5)
Archie Moore (x3)
Jimmy Bivins (x4)
Jersey Joe Walcott (x2)
Joe Louis
Lloyd Marshall (x2)
Teddy Yarosz


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Ezz was the fucking man.

Take a look at Holman Williams too :good


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

@MGS I also feel bad about not having Arguello on there.


----------



## Mugshot (Jun 11, 2013)

MadcapMaxie said:


> I got this somewhere I forgot who made it but it gives you an idea why the guy in my avi is considered the GOAT.


Solid. But here's what Hhascup put together for Harry Greb.

Young Ahearn 69-14-12
Al McCoy 69-33-30 - World Middleweight Champion
Jeff Smith 28-13-1
George Chip 62-20-8 - World Middleweight Champion
Jack Dillon 166-14-24 - Hall of Famer - World Light Heavyweight Champion
Battling Levinsky 136-29-26 - Hall of Famer - World Light Heavyweight Champion
Jeff Smith 30-14-1
George Chip 65-23-9 - World Middleweight Champion
Willie Meehan 65-12-33 - Beat Dempsey twice
Augie Ratner 34-3-3
Jack Dillon 168-19-26 - Hall of Famer - World Light Heavyweight Champion
Mike McTigue 44-16-3 - World Light Heavyweight Champion
Al McCoy 70-38-31 - World Middleweight Champion
Soldier Bartfield 96-20-19
Gunboat Smith 75-30-9 - Top Heavyweight
Soldier Bartfield 96-21-19
Soldier Bartfield 97-22-19
Eddie McGoorty 77-13-15 - Claimed World Middleweight Champion
Battling Levinsky 143-32-3 - Hall of Famer - World Light Heavyweight Champion
Billy Miske 43-9-10 - Hall of Famer - Fought Dempsey for Heavyweight Title
Leo Houck 109-23-18 - Hall of Famer
Soldier Bartfield 99-24-22
Tommy Robson 41-14-6
Bill Brennan 40-8-5 - Fought Dempsey for Heavyweight Title
Battling Levinsky 146-34-30 - Hall of Famer - World Light Heavyweight Champion
Leo Houck 113-24-18 - Hall of Famer
Bill Brennan 40-9-5 - Fought Dempsey for Heavyweight Title
Billy Miske 48-11-10 - Hall of Famer - Fought Dempsey for Heavyweight Title
Leo Houck 116-26-18 - Hall of Famer
Battling Levinsky 147-35-30 - Hall of Famer - World Light Heavyweight Champion
Willie Meehan 73-16-35 - Beat Dempsey twice
Bartley Madden 20-9-4
Tommy Robson 43-17-6
Joe Borrell 50-25-10
Mike Gibbons 87-3-9 - Hall of Famer
Bill Brennan 40-11-6 - Fought Dempsey for Heavyweight Title
Battling Levinsky 148-37-31 - Hall of Famer - World Champion
Bill Brennan 40-12-6 - Fought Dempsey for Heavyweight Title
Jeff Smith 41-19-1
Battling Levinsky 151-38-31 - Hall of Famer - World Light Heavyweight Champion
Mike McTigue 51-19-5 - World Light Heavyweight Champion
Tommy Robson 49-20-7
Bob Moha 39-18-9
Tommy Gibbons 49-0-3 - Hall of Famer - Went 15 rounds with Dempsey for Heavyweight Title
Bob Moha 39-19-9
Chuck Wiggins 23-5-3
Gunboat Smith 81-41-14
Bartley Madden 25-14-5
Bob Moha 40-20-9
Jeff Smith 57-21-2
Jeff Smith 57-22-2
Jack Renault 15-1-2
Bartley Madden 26-17-5
Kid Norfolk 59-7-1 - Hall of Famer
Chuck Wiggins 31-12-6
Charley Weinert 53-12-3
Billy Shade 38-9-18
Homer Smith 38-11-4
Chuck Wiggins 35-14-6
Jeff Smith 65-25-3
Tommy Gibbons 75-1-3 - Hall of Famer - Went 15 rounds with Dempsey for Heavyweight Title
Gene Tunney 48-0-2 - Hall of Famer - World Heavyweight Champion - Beat Dempsey twice
Tommy Loughran 25-1-3 - Hall of Famer - World Light Heavyweight Champion
Tommy Loughran 27-3-3 - Hall of Famer - World Light Heavyweight Champion
Tommy Loughran 27-4-3 - Hall of Famer - World Light Heavyweight Champion
Johnny Wilson 70-16-4 - World Middleweight Champion 
Lou Bogash 75-9-15
Chuck Wiggins 44-25-9
Bryan Downey 74-26-16
Tommy Loughran 33-7-4 - Hall of Famer - World Light Heavyweight Champion
Johnny Wilson 73-17-4 - World Middleweight Champion
Jackie Clark 112-53-38
Jimmy Slattery 48-1-0 - Hall of Famer - World Light Heavyweight Champion
Jimmy Delaney 40-5-5
Augie Ratner 60-23-9 - Defeated four world champions in his career
Jimmy Delaney 40-7-5
Johnny Wilson 75-21-4 - World Middleweight Champion
Jack Reddick 25-5-3
Mickey Walker 49-9-1 - Hall of Famer - World Welterweight & Middleweight Champion
Maxie Rosenbloom 32-3-5 - Hall of Famer - World Light Heavyweight Champion
Roland Todd 60-11-3
Jimmy Delaney 46-10-6
Allentown Joe Gans 30-11-9


----------



## Mugshot (Jun 11, 2013)

It's close but I'd say Greb definitely edges Robinson in top wins:

Mickey Walker, Tommy Gibbons (2x), Mike Gibbons, Gene Tunney (should be, at least, 2x), Tommy Loughran (4x) 
>>>> 
Jake LaMotta (5x), Kid Gavilan (2x), Henry Armstrong, Sammy Angott (3x), Basilio​


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

Chins #1 Jack Britton


----------



## Mugshot (Jun 11, 2013)

Vysotsky said:


> Chins #1 Jack Britton


This. 342 fights without a KO loss.


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

Mugshot said:


> This. 342 fights without a KO loss.


No mouthguard either with 5oz gloves fighting well into his 40's. Man had a chin molded by the Gods and a list without him isn't a list at all.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

I don't see how u can rate SRR number 1 and over Ezzard Charles when he relentlessly ducked him


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I don't see how u can rate SRR number 1 and over Ezzard Charles when he relentlessly ducked him


Hope you're trolling.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Mugshot said:


> It's close but I'd say Greb definitely edges Robinson in top wins:
> 
> Mickey Walker, Tommy Gibbons (2x), Mike Gibbons, Gene Tunney (should be, at least, 2x), Tommy Loughran (4x)
> >>>>
> Jake LaMotta (5x), Kid Gavilan (2x), Henry Armstrong, Sammy Angott (3x), Basilio​


I'd say so. Literally the only reason I rate Robinson above Greb is footage. There is none of Greb fighting while there is of Robinson, none of which is him at his best, yet he looks sublime.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I don't see how u can rate SRR number 1 and over Ezzard Charles when he relentlessly ducked him


:lol: Sorry B atsch


----------



## MGS (Jun 14, 2013)

turbotime said:


> @*MGS* I also feel bad about not having Arguello on there.


higher ratio, better fighters. you so crazy turbo


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

MadcapMaxie said:


> Also someone did a similiar thing for mah man Ezzard Charles. One of the most underrated fighters ever.
> 
> Top 10 Contenders:
> Marty Simmons
> ...


Littlered had some posts about top 10 rated records:
http://www.boxingforum24.com/showthread.php?t=445922


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

dyna said:


> Littlered had some posts about top 10 rated records:
> http://www.boxingforum24.com/showthread.php?t=445922


Could you please copy and paste I'm permabanned lol.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

MGS said:


> higher ratio, better fighters. you so crazy turbo


Nevermind, he was already in


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Greb4GOAT.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Beat everyone he fought.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Beat everyone he fought.


Flowers...BUT I mean can anybody really blame him?

Beating Tunney with 1 eye is amazing enough. Imagine Mayweather, being blind in 1 eye, beating a prime B Hop and you get an idea :lol: Fucking God of War :ibutt


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

MadcapMaxie said:


> Flowers...BUT I mean can anybody really blame him?
> 
> Beating Tunney with 1 eye is amazing enough. Imagine Mayweather, being blind in 1 eye, beating a prime B Hop and you get an idea :lol: Fucking God of War :ibutt


He fought Flowers 3 times winning the first, arguably won the second and was given the loss basically because he underperformed based on peoples expectations of him and not because he actually deserved to lose the majority of rounds, got outright robbed in their third.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Vysotsky said:


> He fought Flowers 3 times winning the first, arguably won the second and was given the loss basically because he underperformed based on peoples expectations of him and not because he actually deserved to lose the majority of rounds, got outright robbed in their third.


Shit fought him thrice? Thought only twice. Just goes to prove how great he was. Even against Tunney a lot of the decisions he got were questionable. Reading up I think I remember only once did Tunney beat Greb convincingly and by now he was completely blind in 1 eye. Most say Greb won AT LEAST 2.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

MadcapMaxie said:


> Flowers...BUT I mean can anybody really blame him?
> 
> Beating Tunney with 1 eye is amazing enough. Imagine Mayweather, being blind in 1 eye, beating a prime B Hop and you get an idea :lol: Fucking God of War :ibutt


What V said.

He beat Flowers once and could've arguably got the deciding fight (from what I've read)


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

MadcapMaxie said:


> Could you please copy and paste I'm permabanned lol.












Numbers of LilRed and the other contradict a bit sometimes but only a little.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Mayweather is 20-0 or something like that. @Hands of Iron


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Yea, the list I posted is outdated for Mayweather.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

MadcapMaxie said:


> Hope you're trolling.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

@turbotime, you should put Éder Jofre AT LEAST in the honorable mentions in the chin and punchers list, man.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

I hear you @Vic How many dumbs was he down? He certainly was never stopped


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

turbotime said:


> I hear you @*Vic* How many dumbs was he down? He certainly was never stopped


He was in the canvas in the Smecca fight......but the ref didn´t count as a KD, we don´t have the footage so it´s hard to say if the ref was right, I heard both things, that the ref was correct and that the ref was not, and that should be ruled as a KD.

In the Legra fight he was down too.....again, it´s controversial, and now we have the footage....check it out.

IMO, it wasn´t a kd, because he only touches the ground when the round was over, see the time...




At 2:52


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

@Vic very close indeed. Ref made a judgement call. reminded me of graziano clipping SRR


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

turbotime said:


> @Vic very close indeed. Ref made a judgement call. reminded me of graziano clipping SRR


Yup, and it seems that the other knockdown he had in his career was equally controversial. So....apparently we could say that he was never really down for the count.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

In 81 fights (boxrec is wrong, Jofre has 3 more official wins than they list....


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Vic said:


> In 81 fights (boxrec is wrong, Jofre has 3 more official wins than they list....


Where are all the Brazillian boxers at ? Soccer/MMA?


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

turbotime said:


> Where are all the Brazillian boxers at ? Soccer/MMA?


I guess. Mostly soccer/futebol though....
But we did good in the amateurs recently. And I think that this guy Yamaguchi Falcão is going to do good things in pro boxing...


----------



## Bladerunner (Oct 22, 2012)

Top Ten Exciting Fighters:

1-Arturo Gatti
2-Bobby Chacon
3-Carmen Basilio
4-Roberto Duran
5-Mathew Saad Muhamad
6-Danny Lopez
7-Manny Pacquiao
8-Evander Holyfield
9-Aaron Pryor
10-Gaspar Ortega


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Bladerunner said:


> Top Ten Exciting Fighters:
> 
> 1-Arturo Gatti
> 2-Bobby Chacon
> ...


Damn why was Blade banned!?


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

turbotime said:


> Damn why was Blade banned!?





Bladerunner said:


> Portugal or Spain. I can beat your virgin filipino(e) midget retarded ass in either one, do it bitch :yep





Bladerunner said:


> That rant means jack shit to me just shoot me a pm when your retarded immature social inept little bitch ass running away from home cause shes molested by her mother's boyfriend makes a decision, i can meet your filipino(e) ass anywhere in Europe just say where and when , im your huckleberry :yep





Bladerunner said:


> A filipino(e) bitch in eastern europe :rofl:rofl
> 
> Your lil princess ass soon to be a victim wont last an hour there.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

turbotime said:


> Best Chins:
> 
> 1. Marvin Hagler
> 2. George Chuvalo
> ...


The most fun category of the lot.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

atsch!! Why does he do it :lol:


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

turbotime said:


> atsch!! Why does he do it :lol:


Can't help himself


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> The most fun category of the lot.


Duran without a shout :-(


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

turbotime said:


> Duran without a shout :-(


I´m mad. Why you didn´t edit your OP and included Éder Jofre there ??????


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Vic said:


> I´m mad. Why you didn´t edit your OP and included Éder Jofre there ??????


:terry


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

After everything I told you about him ? Damn Turbo...


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

:lol: Check the first page! :twisted


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Okay......


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> I would like to hear main arguments why Ross is considered a place above Leonard. I'm banned from ESB during the mass exodus so I can't see any.





the_bigunit said:


> With the next batch set to come out soon I'm going to give this a shot one more time, please know with all due respect. Hopefully it doesn't fall on deaf ears.
> 
> As I've mentioned, Ross outside of the top-15 is a real shame. Especially behind Ray Leonard. Interestingly enough, I find their careers somewhat similar and easy to compare so here we go. Name of the game? DEPTH.
> 
> ...


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Vic said:


> Okay......


:rofl Who is this man?


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

turbotime said:


> :rofl Who is this man?


Seu Madruga, from Chaves. A mexican show, who is very very popular in Brazil. 
The original names in MExican are different though, I don´t know if his name is Seu MAdruga in the mexican original version...


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Vic said:


> Seu Madruga, from Chaves. A mexican show, who is very very popular in Brazil.
> The original names in MExican are different though, I don´t know if his name is Seu MAdruga in the mexican original version...


:lol:

That first one gave me the giggles


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

turbotime said:


> :lol:
> 
> That first one gave me the giggles


He was a boxer in Mexico in the 70s. (the character, not the actor)






:lol: :lol:


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

Vic said:


> Seu Madruga, from Chaves. A mexican show, who is very very popular in Brazil.
> The original names in MExican are different though, I don´t know if his name is Seu MAdruga in the mexican original version...


Ironically, my parents nicknamed me Nono from that show.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

DirtyDan said:


> Ironically, my parents nicknamed me Nono from that show.


Haha. We now know how you look then, Dan.


----------



## rossco (Jun 9, 2013)

Ken Buchanan and Benny Lynch deserve to be in the honourable mentions of the chins list. Both were proven iron bearded against monster punchers of their weights.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

turbotime said:


> He was even out of position :err


One of my favourite knockouts of all time.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Flea Man said:


> One of my favourite knockouts of all time.


Holy hell you're alive! arty :hammer arty


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

*Chin

*1) Jack Britton

and Mickey Walker deserves to be on your punchers list ahead of the majority of people there. He was a WW-MW who had the power to hurt, drop, stop HW's. Guys like Walker and Langford their P4P punching power is* literal*, its not an imaginary term like its used for in most cases, they proved their power agsinst men 30, 40, 50lbs bigger than them. That takes priority no matter how devestating guys like Julien Jackson looked knocking out guys his own size.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Top 50 since the GOAT SRR

01. Muhammad Ali
02. Roberto Duran
03. Sugar Ray Leonard
04. Pernell Whitaker
05. Roy Jones, Jr.
06. Floyd Mayweather jr
07. Manny Pacquiao
08. Carlos Monzon
09. Eder Jofre
10. Julio Cesar Chavez, Sr.
11. Marvin Hagler
12. Thomas Hearns
13. Emile Griffith
14. Jose Napoles
15. Alexis Arguello
16 .Michael Spinks
17. Bernard Hopkins
18. Carlos Ortiz
19. Ruben Olivares
20. Evander Holyfield
21. Fighting Harada
22. Salvador Sanchez
23. Wilfredo Gomez
24. Vicente Saldivar
25. Dick Tiger
26. Mike McCallum
27. LMR
28. Oscar Dela Hoya
29. Azumah Nelson
30. Larry Holmes
31. Juan Manuel Marquez
32. Erik Morales
33. Marco Antonio Barrera
34. Bob Foster
35. Wilfred Benitez
36 .James Toney
38. George Foreman
37. Lennox Lewis
39. Joe Calzaghe
40. Eusebio Pedroza
41, Shane Mosley
42. Antonio Cervantes
43. Felix Trinidad
44. Ricardo Lopez
45. Jeff Fenech
46. Mike Tyson
47. Ernesto Marcel
48. Aaron Pryor
49. Carl Froch
50. Kostya Tszyu


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

LOL @ some of the shit in here. Horrid. The Hype Was Real.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

O59 said:


> I'll chime in later on. :good


:verysad

RIP


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> :verysad
> 
> RIP


:verysad


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

That's always going to make me die a little Inside seeing froch being rated above ward

Couldnt be further from the truth


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Hands of Iron said:


> Matthysse will be on this list before he's done.





turbotime said:


> Matthysse is scary.





Hands of Iron said:


> RIP Danny





turbotime said:


> Sucks to be Danny he basically has to take the fight :lol: At least Kid Chocolate can hide.


:lol: What list, you fucking spastic. He ate those shots like nothing lol. Fuck Garcia. Six toed freak lost to Herrera and Peterson POS.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Wonder why I like talking about retired fighters.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Garcia vs Pipino Cuevas. :bbb

Great clash of styles.
May just be a repetition of matthysse, or Garcia ends up with broken ribs.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Fucking Matthysse let everyone down that night


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> That's always going to make me die a little Inside seeing froch being rated above ward
> 
> Couldnt be further from the truth


Tommy let it be. Ward hasn't beaten anyone as good as Pascal.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

dyna said:


> Garcia vs Pipino Cuevas. :bbb
> 
> Great clash of styles.
> May just be a repetition of matthysse, or Garcia ends up with broken ribs.


Cuevas is getting stopped IMO


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> :lol: What list, you fucking spastic. He ate those shots like nothing lol. Fuck Garcia. Six toed freak lost to Herrera and Peterson POS.


:lol: You think he lost to Peterson? Close fight.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Tommy let it be. Ward hasn't beaten anyone as good as Pascal.


Froch is better


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> Froch is better


So do we rate Forrest over SSM?


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

When ward schools kovalev theres going to be no case for him not being greater than Froch

Theres already no case for it since ward beat all the guys froch did (cept overrated canadians) and he dominated froch head to head.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> So do we rate Forrest over SSM?


Not the same situation.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

tommygun711 said:


> Fucking Matthysse let everyone down that night


Yeah but really who the fuck was picking Garcia to win that aside from possibly Leon? And Lucas had far, far bigger huggers. Some of them are active here. I was more sure of it than I am Golovkin-Alvarez FFS. TBE made that night right.



turbotime said:


> :lol: You think he lost to Peterson? Close fight.


Still mad.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> When ward schools kovalev theres going to be no case for him not being greater than Froch
> 
> Theres already no case for it since ward beat all the guys froch did (cept overrated canadians) and he dominated froch head to head.


Ward ducked Bute and you know it. But if he beats Kovalev yeah he'll be rated higher. But for now this list is just the truth.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Yeah but really who the fuck was picking Garcia to win that aside from possibly Leon? And Lucas had far, far bigger huggers. Some of them are active here. I was more sure of it than I am Golovkin-Alvarez FFS. TBE made that night right.


Yeah I was on the hype train. It was fucking rediculous how people were counting Garcia out :lol: to be fair though Garcia fought a very dirty fight, littered with low blows and a phony knockdown. I guess we all underestimated Garcia's cheen.

Golovkin-canelo Has a similar feeling tbh.. I might rage quit boxing if canelo beats him


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Ward ducked Bute and you know it. But if he beats Kovalev yeah he'll be rated higher. But for now this list is just the truth.


Bute would have been owned and I dont think bute or pascal make or break resumes.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> Bute would have been owned and I dont think bute or pascal make or break resumes.


It does in this landscape. OH ducked Dirrell too.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

I guess losing to kessler doesnt hurt your atg ranking


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> I guess losing to kessler doesnt hurt your atg ranking


Kessler was begging for the final bell by the end.


----------

